# so boring



## kateora21 (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone there ?


----------



## the_koko_wawa (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm here... For now!


----------



## toojoon (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a Forum not a chat room Kateora 21, what do you expect? Disco?


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

Funny. Never hear people say boring in HK! HK is too busy in every aspect.


----------

